# Apple Watch



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 2, 2017)

My daughter gave me an Apple Watch , and I have been learning how to use it. The more I learn, the better I like this new gadget ! 
I have mentioned it in the health and fitness part of the forum, but since it is also a tech-y kind of gadget, I thought i would start a thread for this specific item here (as opposed to a general one for fitness trackers).
Does anyone else here have one, and if so, what do you think about it ? 
Mine is a Series 2, which is non-cellular. My daughter just got one of the new Series 3 cellular ones, and with that one, it works without needing to be connected with the iPhone. Mine does some things, such as tracking my walking or other outside activity where I do not have my phone along, but then it saves it and updates when it is back in pairing range of the phone again. 
I can see phone calls and messages on the watch, and it is pretty cool to be able to answer the phone right from my wrist. I feel like a modern day Dick Tracy, who had that wrist phone 50 years ago. Who ever thought back then that we would actually be talking with someone from a wrist watch ? 
The Apple Watch also measures my heart rate, so i can get a active measurement of what my heart is doing, and also see what it did when I was sleeping. Since I have had heart issues for a lot of years now, this is something that is really important to me. 
The watch is waterproof, and I can wear it when I go swimming at the fitness center pool. Before, I just wrote down the time I spent in the pool; but with this watch, I can see exactly how far I swim and how many calories I burn up swimming. 
I have not tried this yet because the watch has to lock the face and stuff like that before it goes in the water; so I want to use it for a while and be sure I know what I am doing before I take it in the water. 
There is a whole assortment of different watch faces that you can use, and it is easy to change from one to another. I have been having fun trying them out !


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 2, 2017)

I never liked wearing anything on my wrist. I didn't even wear a watch back in the day. But I'm just odd that way. This is a great device though and I'm glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 2, 2017)

I quit wearing watches about 15 years ago, either I end up breaking them or they die prematurely on their own.

But, I do like tech-y stuff(my hobby) so thanks for sharing!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 2, 2017)

I haven’t worn a watch in a long time, either. When I was younger and worked, and had appointments, then I always had to be wearing a watch; but once I didn’t need it for work, I pretty much stopped. It got harder for me to read the little dials, plus when I got a cell phone, I had the time right on the phone. 
This is so much more than a watch that the part of telling you what time it is, is actually one of the minor things that it can do. 
I really like the health part, plus it connects with some of the online health apps, and there are more that a person can add besides the ones that come with the watch, depending on what activities you are most interested in. 
When I was at the store, or even in the car, sometimes my phone would ring, and since it was in the bottom of my purse, I didn’t hear it ringing. The watch is right there on my wrist, and it not only makes a pinging sound, it wiggles ; so it is impossible to miss it when you get a phone call or a text message. 
There is also an emergency button that if you needed help, you can hold that button down and it will call for help. That would be a really important thing if you were in an accident, or had a heart attack and couldn’t call for help. It would be much easier to access something on your wrist than to try and find a phone if you were upside down in a wrecked vehicle.


----------



## Wandrin (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm waiting for a battery improvement to get at least a few days out of a charge before considering the Apple watch.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 3, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I haven’t worn a watch in a long time, either. When I was younger and worked, and had appointments, then I always had to be wearing a watch; but once I didn’t need it for work, I pretty much stopped. It got harder for me to read the little dials, plus when I got a cell phone, I had the time right on the phone.
> This is so much more than a watch that the part of telling you what time it is, is actually one of the minor things that it can do.
> I really like the health part, plus it connects with some of the online health apps, and there are more that a person can add besides the ones that come with the watch, depending on what activities you are most interested in.
> When I was at the store, or even in the car, sometimes my phone would ring, and since it was in the bottom of my purse, I didn’t hear it ringing. The watch is right there on my wrist, and it not only makes a pinging sound, it wiggles ; so it is impossible to miss it when you get a phone call or a text message.
> There is also an emergency button that if you needed help, you can hold that button down and it will call for help. That would be a really important thing if you were in an accident, or had a heart attack and couldn’t call for help. It would be much easier to access something on your wrist than to try and find a phone if you were upside down in a wrecked vehicle.



I cant stand to wear anything on my wrist anymore but HFL has sold me on the watch and I'm going to ask Santa to bring me one for Christmas.   I'm liking the emergency feature since I live alone.

My daughter has one and when I visit at Thanksgiving I'll try wearing hers and see if it bothers me.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 4, 2017)

Wandrin said:


> I'm waiting for a battery improvement to get at least a few days out of a charge before considering the Apple watch.



The battery does run down every day; but I am used to charging up my cell phone, Kindle Fire,headphones, and the iPad every night, so this is just one more gadget to charge up. 
It actually charges pretty fast, mine is under a half hour usually. 
When I am going to just be sitting and reading at night, then I charge the Apple Watch, and that way it has a full charge when I go to bed, and it can do the sleep-tracking thing. 
The charger is a little magnetic disk with a usb on the end, so you just set the phone on the disk and let it charge. They also have docking stations that you can lay the phone on and with a hole in the back to put the charging disk through. 
I am starting to really like that I can answer the phone and read messages right from my wrist. 
It doesn’t have a keypad; but you can call favorites or recents from your phone list, and that is what I mostly need to do anyway. 
Probably it will eventually hold the charge longer; but (to me) it is not that big of an issue and only takes me a few mintues extra to charge it each day. 
I LOVE changing the look of the watch, and it is pretty cool trying out the different faces and then customizing them. Now that I have been wearing it a few days, I hardly notice that it is on my wrist anymore. 

I am glad that you can try one out when you visit your daughter, CeeCee !  
Not only can you see how you like wearing it; but she can show you ALL of the amazing things that the Apple Watch can do, and you can see the different looks that you can give it. 
 Changing the face of your watch is as easy as changing the wallpaper on your iPad, so you can change it as often as you feel like, depending on what mood you are in that moment.


----------

